# Walmart in Spearfish



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

I do not know if any of you guys are close to Spearfish, SD but in the walmart there, I got a 125 pack of 6 spinners, 8 jigheads 1 stringer, and 110 jigs for $8. There was also a 5 pack of Winchester knifes for $10. Just thought I'd share


----------

